# WOULD THIS BE ENOUGH FILLTRATION FOR 265G TANK



## tiran (Apr 27, 2007)

ive got two fx5s on my 135g tank, im upgrading to a 265g tank for my 8 pygos and so i was thinking about adding another fx5 so i will have three running on a 265g tank, im going to have it setup two biological filters one on each side filled with just bio rocks, and one filter in the middle running nothing but sponges for mechanical would this be enough filtration.

AND FOR THOSE WHO DONT KNOW A FX5 IS NOT REGULATED AT 900GPH, AT LEAST NOT A STOCKED FX5, ITS 607 US GALLONS PER HOUR


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

That should work just fine one would think


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

tiran said:


> ive got two fx5s on my 135g tank, im upgrading to a 265g tank for my 8 pygos and so i was thinking about adding another fx5 so i will have three running on a 265g tank, im going to have it setup two biological filters one on each side filled with just bio rocks, and one filter in the middle running nothing but sponges for mechanical would this be enough filtration.
> 
> AND FOR THOSE WHO DONT KNOW A FX5 IS NOT REGULATED AT 900GPH, AT LEAST NOT A STOCKED FX5, ITS 607 US GALLONS PER HOUR


are you running any powerheads?


----------



## tiran (Apr 27, 2007)

scotty said:


> ive got two fx5s on my 135g tank, im upgrading to a 265g tank for my 8 pygos and so i was thinking about adding another fx5 so i will have three running on a 265g tank, im going to have it setup two biological filters one on each side filled with just bio rocks, and one filter in the middle running nothing but sponges for mechanical would this be enough filtration.
> 
> AND FOR THOSE WHO DONT KNOW A FX5 IS NOT REGULATED AT 900GPH, AT LEAST NOT A STOCKED FX5, ITS 607 US GALLONS PER HOUR


are you running any powerheads?
[/quote]

Yeah just for current for the fish, other than that, im going to use my out put spouts for surface agitation all six spouts


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

scotty said:


> ive got two fx5s on my 135g tank, im upgrading to a 265g tank for my 8 pygos and so i was thinking about adding another fx5 so i will have three running on a 265g tank, im going to have it setup two biological filters one on each side filled with just bio rocks, and one filter in the middle running nothing but sponges for mechanical would this be enough filtration.
> 
> AND FOR THOSE WHO DONT KNOW A FX5 IS NOT REGULATED AT 900GPH, AT LEAST NOT A STOCKED FX5, ITS 607 US GALLONS PER HOUR


are you running any powerheads?
[/quote]
The FX5's are monster powerheads on their own, pushing 900gph+.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Even packed with media and running at 600GPH each you're looking at 1800GPH total, if that isn't enough I don't know what is lol.
How come you're only putting 8 Pygos in a 265? Are they huge? I guess there's no such thing as too much water, but seems like you could get a few more fish in there.


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

i was just curious bout the powerhead cause i think there is proly specific inlet and outlet placement to get the max usage of the Fx5s but it looks like you got it figured out, do you know how long it takes to develop the colonies in the mechanical filter? i have an eheim 2028 packed with pot scrubbers, then activated carbon with pot scrubbers and luufas in that order from bottom to top


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

tiran said:


> ive got two fx5s on my 135g tank, im upgrading to a 265g tank for my 8 pygos and so i was thinking about adding another fx5 so i will have three running on a 265g tank, im going to have it setup two biological filters one on each side filled with just bio rocks, and one filter in the middle running nothing but sponges for mechanical would this be enough filtration.
> 
> AND FOR THOSE WHO DONT KNOW A FX5 IS NOT REGULATED AT 900GPH, AT LEAST NOT A STOCKED FX5, ITS 607 US GALLONS PER HOUR


Fill them up with bio media, and you should be fine. Its the bio filtration you should be worried about, and 3 FX5 should be more than enough. To be honest 2 of them would be good enough, assuming you are doing weekly gravel vacs and taking the left over food out quickly.


----------



## tiran (Apr 27, 2007)

Piranha Dan said:


> Even packed with media and running at 600GPH each you're looking at 1800GPH total, if that isn't enough I don't know what is lol.
> How come you're only putting 8 Pygos in a 265? Are they huge? I guess there's no such thing as too much water, but seems like you could get a few more fish in there.


im going to grow them out and i may put two more in there and make it 10 pygos


----------



## tiran (Apr 27, 2007)

maknwar said:


> ive got two fx5s on my 135g tank, im upgrading to a 265g tank for my 8 pygos and so i was thinking about adding another fx5 so i will have three running on a 265g tank, im going to have it setup two biological filters one on each side filled with just bio rocks, and one filter in the middle running nothing but sponges for mechanical would this be enough filtration.
> 
> AND FOR THOSE WHO DONT KNOW A FX5 IS NOT REGULATED AT 900GPH, AT LEAST NOT A STOCKED FX5, ITS 607 US GALLONS PER HOUR


Fill them up with bio media, and you should be fine. Its the bio filtration you should be worried about, and 3 FX5 should be more than enough. To be honest 2 of them would be good enough, assuming you are doing weekly gravel vacs and taking the left over food out quickly.
[/quote]

ive already got two fx5s running all biological on them, my third fx5 is going in the middle of my tank running nothing but sponges for mechanical. And i also do water changes every other day, even every two days to try to keep my water at a constant 5ppm to 10ppm in nitrates,not ever letting it get past 10ppm, just somthing im trying the fish love the new water every other day, and water always stays healthy and clear


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

tiran said:


> ive got two fx5s on my 135g tank, im upgrading to a 265g tank for my 8 pygos and so i was thinking about adding another fx5 so i will have three running on a 265g tank, im going to have it setup two biological filters one on each side filled with just bio rocks, and one filter in the middle running nothing but sponges for mechanical would this be enough filtration.
> 
> AND FOR THOSE WHO DONT KNOW A FX5 IS NOT REGULATED AT 900GPH, AT LEAST NOT A STOCKED FX5, ITS 607 US GALLONS PER HOUR


Fill them up with bio media, and you should be fine. Its the bio filtration you should be worried about, and 3 FX5 should be more than enough. To be honest 2 of them would be good enough, assuming you are doing weekly gravel vacs and taking the left over food out quickly.
[/quote]

ive already got two fx5s running all biological on them, my third fx5 is going in the middle of my tank running nothing but sponges for mechanical. And i also do water changes every other day, even every two days to try to keep my water at a constant 5ppm to 10ppm in nitrates,not ever letting it get past 10ppm, just somthing im trying the fish love the new water every other day, and water always stays healthy and clear
[/quote]

I think you will be just fine, in fact, I know you will. I have one FX5 on a 125 with 7 P's. Crystal clear and no problems yet.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

3 fx5's should be easily enough, sounds like a sweet set up also


----------

